# buying a small collection of royal morphs



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

im looking at setting up an 8 tub ikea PAX snake rack, in which my current 3 normals with my moving in to.

i am also looking at perhaps getting a few select morphs which i really like and breeding them for a hobby.

i would of have room for 5 royals before i would have to buy another PAX rack.

so i was thinking of...

1) Albino
2) Pied
3) Super Pastel
4) BEL (blue or black) or Ivory
5) Butter
6) Lesser Platinum
7) Pewter
8 ) Mojave
9) Yellow Belly
10) Spider

which 5 of those snakes would you recommend, which would be best of as Males and Females and which would create the most interesting, (not necessary valuable) morphs. I would like to do this as a hobby and with the money from the sale of the babies i would like to increase my collection to the other 5 that i cant accommodate just yet.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Its obviously up to you but i think that yellow belly combos are really nice and I know enchis are not on your list but they make great combos as well.

Other than that its down to what you like and what you want to make.


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

i understand this, but i dont understand yet what combinations create certain morphs, i know Spider x Pastel = bumblebee's and that Spider and Super Pastels are dominant genes etc, but the Mojave, Lesser, Butters, Enchi's i know nothing about and thought someone might be able to help out.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

super pastel is two pastel genes together. Pastel is co-dom so when two are bred together you can get normals, pastels, and super pastels.

Majoves, butters, lessers, enchis are all co-dom.

As far as i know butter lesser and mojave can all be bred together to make blue eyed lucistics.

Breeding two enchis make a super enchi, enchis, and normals.

enchi yellow belly combos look awesome have a look around the web .
This might be interesting for you Morph List - World of Ball Pythons


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

ChrisKing said:


> im looking at setting up an 8 tub ikea PAX snake rack, in which my current 3 normals with my moving in to.
> 
> i am also looking at perhaps getting a few select morphs which i really like and breeding them for a hobby.
> 
> ...


Marked in red what I would get.
BEL would be a Lesser x Mojave so no need for the indivdual animals, likewise the Ivory so no need for a single gene YB, Pewter has Pastel and Cinny so in my view trumps the Super Pastel.
Lesser/Butter same thing imo so there you have it.

I know I marked 6 when you said 5 but everyone loves a Spider right: victory:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Hi There, 
Your Mojave, lessers and butter are on the same allele, and combined produce a BluEL, so if you got a Mojave x Lesser BluEL male and put it to your female, you would get BluEL, Mojaves, Lessers and Normals. A Pewter is a Pastel x Cinnamon, which again is a double co-dom morph, so put to a normal female you would get, Pewters, Pastels, Cinnamon's and Normals. 
Your Albinos and Pieds are recessive, so are great for long term projects 
If you already have 3 females, I would invest in two nice multiple gene males, to put through your ladies, if you go for dominant/codominant you will get visuals in your first clutches. 
I hope this makes sense. 
Best wishes,
Laura.*


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheers all. Makes much more sense now, the list I put up was a list of my favourite visual snakes.

To be honest I'd probably take out the Albino and Pied snakes as they could take too long to produce, and to make some return on the snakes, visual would sell quicker than hets. Also the BluEL would cost roughly the same as the Albino & Pied.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

ChrisKing said:


> Cheers all. Makes much more sense now, the list I put up was a list of my favourite visual snakes.
> 
> To be honest I'd probably take out the Albino and Pied snakes as they could take too long to produce, and to make some return on the snakes, visual would sell quicker than hets. Also the BluEL would cost roughly the same as the Albino & Pied.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Albino will be about half the price of the blue eyed leucy especially cb12 males will be quite cheap


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah sorry i meant if i bought an Albino and a Pied this year, i could buy a BluEL for the same price.


----------

